# Hi Folks! Need Help and Info please...



## Hektor (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I have a Newfoundland dog called Ozzy that has just turned 2.

I live near woods and we go for long walks and he enjoys swimming (well paddling) in any body of water he can find.

I am looking for information of any clubs or centres around my area (Dundee) that do water activities and other things that can help him and me.

I understand that he is a working water dog however I still get slightly anxious and I don't want Ozzy to pick up on that.

If anyone has any more information on things that I can do myself when taking him swimming that would be greatly appreciated and more than welcome!.

Thank you for your time,

Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Paul and welcome to the forum!
Bumping your thread for you a know nothing of NF or their capabilities
DT


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

The Newfoundland Dog Club UK - Working Groups


----------



## Hektor (Dec 19, 2010)

Excellent! 

Thanks a lot Rona, I have found one that is only a 30min drive from where I stay - Lochore Meadows, Fife.

I believe it to be closed for the season but I will start a thread in another section with all the appropriate information for anyone else in similar circumstances.

Apparently it is not Newfoundland exclusive which is even better!

Again, thanks for the link!

Hektor


----------

